# Throat



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

As you'll see in my signature, I had a total thyroidecomy done last May. Prior to that while hyper one of my symptoms was a swollen throat and the feeling something was in it right where my thyroid was, also ear pain.
Well the last few days that throat feeling is back with occasional ear pain.

How could this be, I don't have a thyroid gland??


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> As you'll see in my signature, I had a total thyroidecomy done last May. Prior to that while hyper one of my symptoms was a swollen throat and the feeling something was in it right where my thyroid was, also ear pain.
> Well the last few days that throat feeling is back with occasional ear pain.
> 
> How could this be, I don't have a thyroid gland??


You should let your doctor know.

I had to have alot of chairopractic adjustments and massages because the muscles in my neck were a wreck.''


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> I had to have alot of chairopractic adjustments and massages because the muscles in my neck were a wreck.''


Not to hijack the thread or anything, but Lovlkn, was it the muscles in the front or back of your neck that were a wreck? I'm reminded pretty often that the muscles in the front of my neck are still not right two years after surgery. Wondering if you experienced something similar, and whether the massages helped.

rkh3, I agree...you should contact your doctor about the new pain.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree, you should contact your doctor.


----------

